

Ask HN: Which Wiki to use? - eisokant

I am looking to setup a Wiki for my startup´s API similar to: http://apiwiki.twitter.com/. However PBWiki is far out of our price range (4$-8$ per user) which free opensource (preferably PHP) or other lowcost solution would you recommend?
======
anand
We just recently looked at a few options and pbwiki beats them all. WYSIWYG
and elegant.

It seems ultra expensive but you can negotiate a pretty dope rate. We got
$100/year for unlimited users and stuff. Call that 1-888 number and work that
magic!

<http://bumptop.pbwiki.com/> is ours

~~~
eisokant
Thank you! I am going to do that!

------
ErrantX
docuwiki is also

<http://www.dokuwiki.org/dokuwiki>

------
cabalamat
I use MediaWiki because I'm familiar with it and it's feature-rich. Really,
you should use one that you know, understand, and like.

------
mrjbq7
If you want to host source code also, you might consider something like Trac
(<http://trac.edgewall.org>) or Redmine (<http://redmine.org>).

------
bluelu
Twiki looks really nice. I could however not get it to work with the beta of
lighttpd (script hang at setup screen).

------
dweekly
Note that for publicly editable wikis (like BarCamp, for instance), PBwiki
does not charge for folks outside your organization. (Otherwise BarCamp would
owe us tens of thousands of dollars a month they don't have!) You'll only have
to pay for as many people are using the wiki at your startup.

------
jwilliams
There are lots of options.

If you want to get going quickly, get a Virtual Machine (Virtual Appliance)
that is already configured for the Wiki. There are good TWiki and MediaWiki
images available that will get you going in no time flat.
<http://www.vmware.com/appliances/> \-
<http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/53> \-
<http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/839> \- etc - etc

Long term - only advice I can give is to stick with the technology set you
know. I've seen MediaWiki go into lots of corporates and fail as it's
impossible (for them) to integrate and maintain. Confluence (Java+Oracle) is
usually a better option in that case... For you it would seem MediaWiki is the
best shot.

------
izak30
If you're a startup (2 people or less) Fogbugz is free and comes with wiki
software. If there's more than two of you, then if PBwiki is
expensive..fogbugz is much more so.

~~~
eisokant
Thank you - we want to let the users be allowed to edit the Wiki - hence we're
looking for no limit on users. MediaWiki is starting to look more and more
attractive but it's just so visually cluttered for my liking.

------
dawie
Jotspot, now Google Wiki
[http://sites.google.com/?hl=en&tab=w3&pli=1](http://sites.google.com/?hl=en&tab=w3&pli=1)

~~~
abl
I second Google Sites, because it is very easy to use and has a good WYSIWYG.
However, it has its limitations and google tech support is not very good
through their forums. The premium version is costly and does not appear to
provide any significant benefits on top of the free version.

Anyone know of any google sites worth looking at for their design?

------
taylan
If you'd like to compare all wiki engines and services available try

<http://www.wikimatrix.org/>

------
sdp
I find TiddlyWiki to be rather elegant.

<http://www.tiddlywiki.com/>

------
while
I find PmWiki to be simple and straight to the point.

<http://pmwiki.com/>

------
anhhung
we use dokuwiki for #barcampsaigon website
[http://www.barcampsaigon.org/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=2008_org_h...](http://www.barcampsaigon.org/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=2008_org_home)

------
yaj
MoinMoin <http://moinmo.in/>

------
lowkey
Simple, easy, fun, open-source, php, double-click to edit Try Wikka Wiki

------
kenton
OS X Server's wiki is fairly impressive with no recurring costs

------
yan
php? MediaWiki.

~~~
bjclark
MediaWiki is a ghetto, FYI.

Once you go MediaWiki, you will never be able to leave. Why? As far as I know,
no one has ever been able to duplicate the parser in any other language.

